# Sturm vs Geale



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

On boxnation now, main event at 10pm


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Missing this!

I think Geale takes a decision tho


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This should be a really good fight, Geale will bring workrate and agression and really put it on the german. Thinking about heading to marks place to watch the fight, should be a good night.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Missing this!
> 
> I think Geale takes a decision tho


I think it will be very similar to the Sylvester fight, Geale's workrate vs Sturm's cleaner shots, it will be close but I reckon Sturm will get the nod.

Undercard is poor


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This Thai bird looks like a beast.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Raoui is a fox.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicola Adams would beat both of these. 

The German girl looks much better, the Thai lady cant do much more than occasionally swing an overhand right


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Nicola Adams would beat both of these.
> 
> The German girl looks much better, the Thai lady cant do much more than occasionally swing an overhand right


Agreed. I would pick Raoui to beat Ashley Sexton though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Agreed. I would pick Raoui to beat Ashley Sexton though.


:lol: Domination :deal


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Easy win for the German fox.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bunce looks like he's been sleeping rough. Has his wife left him?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Chagaev is a bit tubby these days but he's still got some skills. I dont think he's ever been the same since he caught Hepatitis


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just had some Reese's Cups, I forgot how much I loved them. Now onto the Tootsie Roll before the ultimate Twinkie.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Sturm to win.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury would beat Chagaev fairly easily, I hope they make the fight


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Fury could beat Chagaev.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Bunce looks like he's been sleeping rough. Has his wife left him?


Thats what i thought,he has definatly looked better (no ****)


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunceys talking to Maxwell Bygraves,he has finaly lost it:lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Is Kevin Mitchell speaking english? I have not understood a word he's said, not even joking.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

have i missed any decent fights guys


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> have i missed any decent fights guys


These 2 birds fought which was awful.

Chagaev laboured and looked poor against some bum but his class showed and the finishing shots were excellent.

So not much really.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> have i missed any decent fights guys


Nope, we've had a ladies flyweight fight & a chubby Chagaev vs a rank journeyman.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> These 2 birds fought which was awful.
> 
> Chagaev laboured and looked poor against some bum but his class showed and the finishing shots were excellent.
> 
> So not much really.





DrMo said:


> Nope, we've had a ladies flyweight fight & a chubby Chagaev vs a rank journeyman.


cheers guys

rather listen to a few stories from Steve Lillis than watch this shite :yep


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The corner done the right thing there, the bloke was nothing more than a punchbag.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sure the Raoul guy was on UK TV on an Abraham or Klit undercard a while back.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck me, I didn't know Jason Stratham was a boxer. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Sturm, Gotham City is waiting to be saved, I've not got all night.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

When is this goddamn fight on.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good evening, chaps. I've finally opted to join to reprobates for a live fight for once. How's tricks?

Expect Sturm to nick this with a strong second half. Geale has the style to give Sturm fits and if he can handle the Bosnian's better punching later on, he could win this. My gut still says Felix wins this and potentially sets up a clash with Martinez (please!)

I really enjoy Bunce and Lillis chatting about the fights. Both guys know their stuff and have been on the scene long enough to see major events unfold.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Come on Sturm, Gotham City is waiting to be saved, I've not got all night.


Tell me you're playing Arkham City and not talking about The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In.

Never seen Geale, how good is he? Don't like Aussie fighters so hope Sturm wins either way but can't recall ever seeing Geale fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Buffer :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Erm, what the hell is on my screen now?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Tell me you're playing Arkham City and not talking about The Dark Knight Rises?


I am playing Arkham City...not seen DKR.

As for the fight, I see Sturm winning a points decision, something like 116-112. The jab will be key.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Checking in. Hello everyone, always a pleasure.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sturm has that smouldering bandana thing going on.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Checking in. Hello everyone, always a pleasure.


Nice to see you, it's been a while.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

German entrances are so fucking weird and cheesy.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sturm taking inspiration from Clev's entrances.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Sturm is a badman, looking sick and his music is awesome.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Is everyone here staying up for Golovkin-Proksa?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sturm looks a bit dry.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Strum wearing a headband :-( 

Only Mexicans can do it without looking silly imo


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Nice to see you, it's been a while.


Likewise mah'dude. I've been slacking with boxing recently, schedule's looking good over the next couple of months though so I'll probably ignore college and get back into the swing of it.:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be up for Proksa - Golovkin.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats how to wear Bandana Clev


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He should keep the bandana on when he fights, like Rambo. John flippin' Rambo.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

That lady looks wierd.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hate to say it but the German anthem is great


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ralph Macchio could pull off a bandana as well as anyone, he was the bandana poster-boy a few decades ago.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Hate to say it but the German anthem is great


Truth.

Not as good as the USSR's anthem though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Parris:bart


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm_ does_ look dry. He was talking about moving up and facing Abraham... Some day. Maybe.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who the fuck is breathing into the mic? Getting on my tits


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Likewise mah'dude. I've been slacking with boxing recently, schedule's looking good over the next couple of months though so I'll probably ignore college and get back into the swing of it.:yep


Oooooh, singer went a bit off-key there! She's awful. Still, I totally would, y'know.

Anyway, in reply - I've been bombarded at work and with life. Dumped the girl I was seeing just yesterday because a) I'd lost interest, and b) I met someone I like more. Just secured myself a promotion (woot) and will hopefully have the time/energy to watch some boxing. Also, Cotto-Trout in NYC in December... I wonder if I can put the cash together for it.

Still smoking?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Truth.
> 
> Not as good as the USSR's anthem though.


True i love that anthem,The hunt for red october scene is quality


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Havik said:


> Sturm_ does_ look dry. He was talking about moving up and facing Abraham... Some day. Maybe.


Has he had trouble with the weight?

He's within the weight nicely though isn't he? 72kg is around 158 isn't it? Or do you reckon that's deceiving, like he overshot it maybe?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Geale

Close round but he was busier


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Sturm's round, using his jab very well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd give Geale the first, not a lot in it though.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Sturm 10-9

Looked a little sharper and landed a bit cleaner. Geale trying to be a bit too cute, though you can tell he's only in first gear.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Giving it to Geale for the last minute or so, very close round though. Typical 1st round.

10-9 Geale


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good start from both men. Sturm more consistent with his jab, controlled the distance well and landed the better shots. Geale comes back with good combinations, not landing much, but had Sturm backing off with a left hook to the body. 

1-0 Sturm.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sturm just nicked the first for me, clear second round for the German. Couple of really nice stiff jabs from Sturm.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Much better round for Sturm

19-19


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Sturm 10-9

20-19 Sturm

Picked Geale off a fair bit in that round, sharper again. Geale landing very little if anything clean in that round.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm landed some good shots there. The second round was definitely his.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19 I`m enjoying this


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sturm round for me but close again. It's an interesting clash of styles. I'm enjoying this.

19-19


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm controls the second, with Geale largely hitting arms and gloves. Sturm lands a fantastic left hook in the first minute and is getting his shots home more consistently and with more authority.

2-0 Sturm.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sturm still nicked that, even if he was a little be hurt, he did the superior work.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Geale 10-9

29-28 Sturm

Gotta give Geale that one. Though there wasn't much clean work again he upped his work rate big time and threw far more than Sturm who wasn't picking Geale off as much.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round. Sturm in control for 2 min but looked shook up from a right hand.

29-28 Sturm


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure I agree with the excited commentary than Sturm was hurt particularly, but I think he gave that round away by letting Geale throw so much without responding. Sturm, as ever, landing the better shots, but Geale's volume took that just for me. 

2-1 Sturm.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Damn, each round could be argued either way. Geale had a good start and finish to that round but Sturm dominated enough of it to win the round for me.

29-28 Sturm


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sturm round again, don't think he was anywhere near as shook as the commentator was saying.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

29-28 Strum


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Nice start, both are getting hit plenty. Sturm just seems to be the bigger, stronger guy though.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm have some stamina issues?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This commentator really needs to learn when not to speak.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Geale's best round so far, growing in confidence but a good finish by Sturm

38-38


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Sturm 10-9

39-37 Sturm

Gonna say Felix for that one, threw a bit more and was fairly proficient with the straight right hand. Very close though, even if Sturm closed well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Close round there, but Sturm took it with some great single shots. He's looking a little drawn right now and Geale is being very smart in when he engages. This has been fun so far.

3-1 Sturm


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

38-38 good fight


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

38-38 on my card too. Got a bit distracted during that round so maybe I'm out but looked like Geale was getting the best of it from what I saw and was busier.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Geale's first round that one for me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Two a piece, Geale will pour some petrol on in this round.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oooooh, singer went a bit off-key there! She's awful. Still, I totally would, y'know.
> 
> Anyway, in reply - I've been bombarded at work and with life. Dumped the girl I was seeing just yesterday because a) I'd lost interest, and b) I met someone I like more. Just secured myself a promotion (woot) and will hopefully have the time/energy to watch some boxing. Also, Cotto-Trout in NYC in December... I wonder if I can put the cash together for it.


Sounds sweet, congrats. I quite like Cotto-Trout as a match-up, further evidence of just how much a don Miguel is as much as anything.

A contrast to myself as things have been moving slow and rather shit lately, but I'm hoping it's merely a calm before the storm sort of thing.



dftaylor said:


> Still smoking?


I've been off all kinds of smoking for the last two months or so. Not sure why really, was a spur of the moment decision which I've sustained ever since. I'll probably voluntarily relapse sometime soon though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Geales good to watch when he gets his hands going.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a tough fight to score. I hate scoring even rounds but I cant seperate them in that one

48-48


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I really can't see how Geale can be winning this ATM in Germany. Sturm's edging everything.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

48-47 geale


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Geale

48-47 Sturm

Impressive by Geale, didn't let Sturm find his rythm and landed some good shots. Clearest round for him yet I think. A bit too much posturing though, he needs to set his work up and not let Sturm off, who looks loose.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Tightest round so far, IMO. I'm going for Geale due to landing a bit more in my eyes and working around Sturm's punches. This commentator is a tool.

Sturm is not "negating" his own jab, he's NEGLECTING IT!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Geale round again for me. Busier man.

48-47 Geale


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

My sources tell me that Parris has given Geale every round so far.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Why does this commentator feel the need to be talking every single second of the fight? Let the action speak for itself man...
Fucking retard.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

58-57 Geale


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got it 3 a piece.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

3 rounds apiece for me.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

57-57


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Look at those eyes


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Geale 

57-57

Geale not giving Sturm the time and space to dictate the fight, got an excellent work rate and seems to be establishing himself a bit. Good work from the Ozzie.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

3-3 for me. Sturm is landing better shots every time, but he's letting Geale take the pace of the fight away.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Geale's workrate slowed down but Sturm didn't take advantage of it. I think he's still landing more decent punches than taking. Another Geale round for me.

58-56 Geale. I feel bad having him 2 ahead considering how close some of the rounds were but that's how it is for me.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

58-56 sturm


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Level so far on my card, Geale swept the last 3.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Go on Geale, pour it on son. 

68-66 Geale


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Strum isn`t unravelling yet you prick


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Geale

67-66 Geale

Sturm was better in this round but Geale still edged him. Worked more and landed the better shots. He's fighting a good fight here, though he's only just edging Sturm in these rounds.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Geale round. 4-3 to DG. Sturm appears to be tiring or just coasting.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Will someone please shoot this useless fucker who keeps talking over the fight?

Anyway, 4-3 Geale. Sturm was in control and Geale put together some excellent punches to take control of the round. The body work in the middle of the round did some real damage.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Geale again for me. 

68-65 Geale

It feels bad as I like Sturm's style more.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

67-66 geale


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had Sturm losing each of the last 4 rounds, but this commentator really is going OTT.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: This boxnation commentator is incredible. He sounds like he stuffed half of Colombia's harvest up his nose.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another Geale round

78-75 Geale


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sturm finally taking a round, but he looks shattered.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

One back for Sturm.

77-75 Geale


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Geale. This reminds me of the Macklin fight, but with Geale doing a better job of things.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Really tough fight to score. Reminds me of the Murray fight this.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Geale

77-75 Geale

I gave it to Geale, he had an answer to everything Sturm threw and I think he edged him again. The Ozzie appears to be slowing a bit now, I expect Sturm to win the next few rounds if I'm honest.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-4 Sturm pulls a good round out. Better shots, strong jab, good footwork and Geale is largely just throwing and hoping.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gave the 9th to Sturm.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Heading for another draw this.....


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I want whatever kind of space biscuits this commentator is on. He's spoken more in these 9 rounds than I've managed in my entire existence.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Geale, he'll need to take the next rounds convincingly to stand a chance of getting the nod.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another for Sturm for me

Geale 86-85


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

87-86 Geale


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

5-4 Sturm. Excellent jabbing there and some spiteful follow-up shots. He could really do with going to the body more as the third shot in a sequence. This idiot commentating is clueless.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Sturm

86-85 Geale

Sturm I think took that with his work on the outside. Dancing and shooting the jab out against a Geale who had noticeably slowed down. Geale was better on the inside but those skirmishes were few and far between in the round.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Draw down to 9/1 on Bet365...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

The thing is, Geale is reading Sturm better, right now it's anyone's fight @Meast 5-all here.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good round from Sturm, 6-4 up for me now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sturm controlling it with his jab now. Looking a lot better as Geale tires and can't maintain his previously high tempo.

95-95


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sturms best round for a while

97-94 Geale


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sturm is coming strong though. @Meast


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5 Strum will take this now


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Strum won the 10th imo, Geale needs the next two big if he wants the title.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

6-4 Sturm. Just better overall. Geale's work was scrappy and he seemed to be following Sturm around when he did lead off.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Sturm

95-95

All level for me after 10. Sturm dictated the pace and even fought with his hands down from the outside. Geale tired and needs something big now if he wants to win.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vital round for both men this one.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

As a matter of fact Geale looks a tired. He had great mid-rounds to turn it around, but Sturm is seemingly turning it back.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm always seems to be able to finish strong even if he looked a bit tired and lacklustre middle rounds


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Sturm


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Cleaner work for Sturm in the 11th, he edges it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Close round but Sturm for me. Controlled more of it and lander more of the cleaner shots.

105-104 Sturm


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Excellent round! Sturm barely takes it. Anyone's fight, Sturm slightly ahead here.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Holy shit, that round was too damn close! Gonna give it to Sturm, 10-9

105-104 Sturm

Think the momentum was with him and he just edged out Geale with the jab but that could have gone either way.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sturm ahead by a couple for me. Geale's not been in and out enough. Operating in straight lines mostly, that's what Sturm wants so he can land the better shots and pip you.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

6-4-1
I had that a draw. I cannot describe how much they need to fire this fuckwit who is just rambling like a fool about every. single. thing. that. happens. with and exclamation mark!

Good fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

7-4 Sturm, really not seeing this all that close.

EDIT: Well it has been a really close fight but Sturm has taken more rounds


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Strum but both have put up a good fight and it`s close but i expect Parris has it wide for someone


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If I ever hear this commentator again I will not be happy. Fucking mong


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Draw on my card. Expect Sturm to get it but either way would be fine.

Wait for the 119-109 scorecard...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Commentator been brilliant imo, done well by himself nice to see some life in someone on BN.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sturm round, 115-113 Felix Sugar Sturm.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-6 good fight could go either way


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

115-113 for Sturm imo, no robbery here no matter who gets it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoyed that. Wasn't expecting too much but that was a very good fight. I guess Sturm is going to get it.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-4-1 to Sturm for me. Close rounds in a few, but Geale just wasn't landing the quality that Sturm was.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ended up 114-114 on my card, good close and competitive fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight, I think Geale deserves the nod but its no robbery if he doesnt.

As bad as the commentary has been its better than last week.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Geale gets the last round for me. Woah Nelly a funking draw on my card. Loved the commentator there going mental. Loving it hahaha, defo been snorting.

114-114

I'd prefer it to go to Sturm though. The clearer rounds were his. There were a lot of real close rounds that I gave to Geale (not on purpose, just prefered his work but it was a very subjective fight).


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Sturm

115-113 Felix Sturm

Another close one, could have gone either way.

This fight could have gone either way, I think 115-113 to either fighter would be justified, maybe even wider. It certainly is a pick em.

We know who's won though, let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

The German commentators think it's a draw.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> If I ever hear this commentator again I will not be happy. Fucking mong


This


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Commentator been brilliant imo, done well by himself nice to see some life in someone on BN.


I'm going to bookmark this positive comment for posterity!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Commentator been brilliant imo, done well by himself nice to see some life in someone on BN.


I kept having to delete shit as the commentator kept saying it as I was typing it. Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing....


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'm thinking SD or a draw, taking a long time.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> 7-4-1 to Sturm for me. Close rounds in a few, but Geale just wasn't landing the quality that Sturm was.


Outside of some wider mid-rounds, Sturm was ahead in the clean effective punching category over 12. Still very close. Who will the judges favor?


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Its down to Dave Parris haha!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Geale's got it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking YES! Well done Geale


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, surprised they gave it to Geale.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sturm was unlucky, Geale is an Aussie twat.

EDIT: Sturm should be 3-0 against Macklin, Murray and Geale instead of 1-1-1


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!

Did not think Geale would get that. Wowzers.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Soo happy won big on this


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha, fair play Dave. Great irony in this.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Really, Geale didn't deserve that. Sorry, Sturm seems to get a raw deal in his own home country. The Murray scoring was hilariously bad and the Macklin score gave Matt a lot more credit than he deserved.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

116-112s all round?

Weird. Well done Geale. Lots of close rounds so maybe it's fair. I didn't think he did enough for 8 rounds though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange scoring but maybe after the last few fights Sturm was due to being on the wrong end of a close one (not that thats the "fair" way to view individual fights!).


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bet Sturm has a rematch clause, not sure any of those cards are all that bad, lot of close rounds.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol, Sturm jobbed at home. Well either way fight but still, thought Sturm did slightly better.

Germany is the new America of boxing. Packed crowds, proper judges, excellent fight this was BTW.

Congrats Geale!


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't expect this. I was so sure it would go the other way when I heard it came down to Dave Parris. Especially when I heard his 116-112 score.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> 10-9 Sturm
> 
> 115-113 Felix Sturm
> 
> ...


op


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Haha, fair play Dave. Great irony in this.


I was chuckling as soon as Dave had the casting vote!!! Oh well, back to the Maldives with the all the cash!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Really, Geale didn't deserve that.


:nono that's just your opinion, it was really close and could have gone either way. Thought sturm edged it, but there you go.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Draw on my card. Expect Sturm to get it but either way would be fine.
> 
> Wait for the 119-109 scorecard...


Germanophobe

Gulag!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck Geale gets it,what is this guy smoking When you get so many close rounds you get that kind of score sometimes it`s what then induvidul judges like in each round


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oi Buncey mate it's bloody Proksa not Proska. It really isn't hard.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I was chuckling as soon as Dave had the casting vote!!! Oh well, back to the Maldives with the all the cash!


Might have burnt a few bridges with this one?


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I was chuckling as soon as Dave had the casting vote!!! Oh well, back to the Maldives with the all the cash!


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Lol, Sturm jobbed at home. Well either way fight but still, thought Sturm did slightly better.
> 
> Germany is the new America of boxing. Packed crowds, *proper judges*, excellent fight this was BTW.
> 
> Congrats Geale!


Who scored the fight like nutcases, seeing totally different fights?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Germanophobe
> 
> Gulag!


I was actually referring to the British judge who is known for horrible scoring :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

A lot of the rounds were fairly similar, I can understand a 116-112 card if you were consistent & scored them all the same

Surprisingly good fight, time for a siesta before GGG vs Proska


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Bet Sturm has a rematch clause, not sure any of those cards are all that bad, lot of close rounds.


This


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Might have burnt a few bridges with this one?


Honest Dave won't worry about that. He calls 'em as he sees 'em. Brave man and a real inspiration to any aspiring boxing officials out there.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What time is Golovkin Proksa on guize?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Strange scoring but maybe after the last few fights Sturm was due to being on the wrong end of a close one (not that thats the "fair" way to view individual fights!).


Yeah agreed. The judges were probably being careful not to rob the away fighter again (well 2 of them anyway).

I scored it 114-114 but can argue more of Geale's rounds to Sturm than the other way round. Still it could have gone either way.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Honest Dave won't worry about that. He calls 'em as he sees 'em. Brave man and a real inspiration to any aspiring boxing officials out there.


:lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I was actually referring to the British judge who is known for horrible scoring :lol:


Oh. Gulag anyway.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good judging in Germany for once, Geale definetly did enough to win IMO


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> This


Yep. Daft has it may sound, close fights need not mean close cards. 8 rounds IS a lot though, one to rewatch.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Who scored the fight like nutcases, seeing totally different fights?


In such a close fight 2 close rounds swinging either way can result 116-112 on either side, it's not that bad actually. Not the best cards, but no hometown cards, and that's already better than most countries theses days.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Buncey's given up giving us shoutouts and now only shoutouts family members.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> What time is Golovkin Proksa on guize?


HBO's broadcast starts at 2:45 and runs for two hours. Not sure if the Dzinziruk fight is still on though considering Gonzalez came in at heavyweight or something.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BigBone said:


> In such a close fight 2 close rounds swinging either way can result 116-112 on either side, it's not that bad actually. Not the best cards, but no hometown cards, and that's already better than most countries theses days.


I just don't see it as "proper" judging.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I had it 114-114. Good fight and Geale did well. 8-4 cards bit weird though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Whatever you think about the result, Sturms deserves a rematch, and most likely will get one. Id certainly like to seee them do it again, very solid fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers Pabs


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> HBO's broadcast starts at 2:45 and runs for two hours. *Not sure if the Dzinziruk fight is still on though considering Gonzalez came in at heavyweight or something*.


It is, Gonzalez made the second day weigh in weight, read my thread in the world boxing forum:readthread


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think a 116-112 card is okay. If you have a preference for certain work and are consistent that can happen. I doubt they were consistent, but that's more my natural suspicion over the quality of judges rather than a dig at the scores.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Would anyone mind doing an article on the fight? Doesn't have to be particularly extensive, a brief summary would be fine.


no


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> If you have a preference for certain work and are consistent that can happen.


I just spat my lager all over my laptop!!! I've been saying that for years and *NOW* after 4-5 years you decide I was right all long? Why I oughta.......:ughh


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't really score fights round by round when watching them live, so for all I know I'd have given more rounds to Geale, but I got the impression Sturm edged that. I thought Geale could've had an easier time if he picked his shots a bit better and didn't just throw for the sake of it as it seemed he was doing a lot of the time. Could have utilised angles a lot better and tried to get around the guard rather than coming forward in straight lines and throwing combinations into Sturm's arms.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> It is, Gonzalez made the second day weigh in weight, read my thread in the world boxing forum:readthread


Yes sir sorry sir.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Yep. Daft has it may sound, close fights need not mean close cards. 8 rounds IS a lot though, one to rewatch.


Yeh,i scored the fight 6-6 but with so many close rounds all it needs is the judges to favour one fighters work a little bit more to get 8-4 scores in a fight like this.The only way to stop that would be to have more even rounds scored


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Only a German figher can get robbed on his own patch cause ive backed him. Going to back Bob Arum not to die in 2012, fingers crossed.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yeh,i scored the fight 6-6 but with so many close rounds all it needs is the judges to favour one fighters work a little bit more to get 8-4 scores in a fight like this.The only way to stop that would be to have more even rounds scored


Yep, if you think the guy coming foward (or a boxer on the backfoot for that matter) is being effective then you could well get a wide card in a fight with a lot of close rounds, it very subjective. I'll probably catch a replay but I'll bet that if 2 cards went 116-112 against Sturm *in Germany* then they probably reflect what went on in the ring more accurately than the third card.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I just spat my lager all over my laptop!!! I've been saying that for years and *NOW* after 4-5 years you decide I was right all long? Why I oughta.......:ughh


Well, you were mostly saying it when the judges scored it in a way which disagreed with me.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

One positive thing about Geale getting the nod is that he will very likely be far more willing to get involved in big fights, as opposed to Sturm. Hopefully Danny boy looks for some top scalps.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

As long as Geale doesn't fight anybody with a punch. He's a bit open. Reminds me of a static George Groves with his weird pointless upper body movements.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Well, you were mostly saying it when the judges scored it in a way which disagreed with me.


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Geale would come unstuck against Martinez and Golovkin, but who cares, as long as he takes big fights ill be a fan :yep


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think Quillin, Pirog and N'dam could beat him too. And Chavez.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wooooo boxing


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> :nono that's just your opinion, it was really close and could have gone either way. Thought sturm edged it, but there you go.


Why does anyone feel the need to say something is just an opinion?

Of course it is.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Why does anyone feel the need to say something is just an opinion?
> 
> Of course it is.


It just sounded like you think your opinion is complete fact, you said something along the lines of Geale not deserving it, which was at odd with all the other poster's close score cards. Im sure everyone else would agree that it was a close fight that could have gone either way. Its all subjective as they say.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> 6-4-1
> I had that a draw. I cannot describe how much they need to fire this fuckwit who is just rambling like a fool about every. single. thing. that. happens. with and exclamation mark!
> 
> Good fight.


Just finished watching it and that commentator really was awful imo. Did he think he was on the radio? One minute Strum in charge then a round later surely Geale is ahead!

Strum took it for me. Geale just didn't do enough. He seemed to land no problem hooking round Strums guard but he just didn't press it enough.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> It just sounded like you think your opinion is complete fact, you said something along the lines of Geale not deserving it, which was at odd with all the other poster's close score cards. Im sure everyone else would agree that it was a close fight that could have gone either way. Its all subjective as they say.


No, you chose to read it that way. I don't think he deserved to win the fight at all. The best I could give it for him would be a draw, but obviously in a close fight (which I acknowledged it was) simple interpretation can swing tight rounds in the other guy's favour.

More and more, judges reward activity over quality.


----------

